# The best way to get website payments ?



## hakouna (8 Mar 2007)

Hi .. 

I am setting a web site where I will accept payments with Credit cards and other debit cards. I was wondering what is the best & secure way to get paid through the internet ?

I got advice from american friend that paypay will do this for me , but unfortunately , paypal doesn't accept laser card payment which is widely used here in Ireland . 

Any advice for Irish accepted online payment system ?

Thanks in advance
hak


----------



## Gulliver (8 Mar 2007)

Talk to Realex (Based in Glasthule).  They provide credit card and Laser services for over 1,000 sites, large and small.  See


----------



## hakouna (8 Mar 2007)

Thanks Gulliver .. I checked their web site and it seems the one I am looking for . 
Any advice on what sort of money they will ask ( roughly ) for a basic internet payment account ?
Any other compatitors in the Irish market you aware of ?


----------



## Gulliver (8 Mar 2007)

Not aware of other competitors.  Realex supports many of the biggest sites including major airlines, motortax.ie, etc.,

No idea on charges - but from their rate of growth, they must be getting things right for many.

Be careful with Laser - it was not designed for cardholder-not-present transactions, and so all online systems accepting Laser do so outside of normal Laser rules.


----------



## hakouna (9 Mar 2007)

Thanks Gulliver .
Just a basic question ( Excuse my ignorance ) ; Is payPal internet payment system accepted here in Ireland by banks and public ?


----------



## greentree (6 Sep 2007)

hakouna said:


> Thanks Gulliver .
> Just a basic question ( Excuse my ignorance ) ; Is payPal internet payment system accepted here in Ireland by banks and public ?



My advice is (and I work in this industry!) is to go with Realex. Paypal will cost you more in the long run but is cheaper to setup. (They charge more per txn than realex). As you say, with realex you can get laser and about 15% of txns online here through Irish websites are with laser. Also, there is more customer drop off with paypal than directly with a credit card.

Note, you will also need a merchant account from your bank (Realex use this to process the transactions).

Sorry - to answer your question, yes, the Irish public do use paypal but some people are wary/confused about it and yes, paypal will fund to irish banks.

Mike


----------



## boskonay (7 Sep 2007)

Realex gets my recommendation too.


----------



## blacknight (11 Sep 2007)

If your volumes are high enough then get yourself a merchant account and use Realex. 

If your volumes are low then paypal is a good starting point.


----------



## jimrohnfan (11 Sep 2007)

A lot depends on the amount of transactions (both no.of transactions and money value). We had a bad experience with paypal so wouldn't use them -also the don't take Laser. We found realex to be very expensive so we went with World Pay ([broken link removed]) which we are very happy with. If you go into the website you want Europe, Middle East & Africa not United Kindgom.

Regards


----------



## gobig (11 Sep 2007)

Blacknight nailed it on the head. If you want the system up and running fast, havent experience of integrating a payments system and dont forsee a massive volume paypal might be the one. Although it is a little sloppy looking it will prove to be one of the cheapest ways to receive a small number of payments until you are getting volume in..


Realex is great. Give them an idea of what volumes you anticipate and they will agree to charge a set fee per month for a basic number of transactions with every extra transaction charged extra i.e.  25cent per payment with a minimum payment of 250 per month. 


It really depends on what your budget is and what your plans are for your website.


----------



## gobig (11 Sep 2007)

Blacknight hit the nail on the head. If you want the system up and running fast, havent experience of integrating a payments system and dont forsee a massive volume paypal might be the one. Although it is a little sloppy looking it will prove to be one of the cheapest ways to receive a small number of payments until you are getting volume in..


Realex is great. Give them an idea of what volumes you anticipate and they will agree to charge a set fee per month for a basic number of transactions with every extra transaction charged extra i.e.  25cent per payment with a minimum payment of 250 per month. 


It really depends on what your budget is and what your plans are for your website.


----------



## rmelly (16 Sep 2007)

I have integrated realex into a previous ecommerce site and worked well, so would also recommend.


----------



## POD1 (9 Jun 2009)

I have paypal set up on my website. Beside it it says you can pay with your credit card with out being a paypal member.

However I am testing this and when I try to pay with cc without signing into paypal it will not let me.

I change the country to ireland but it automatically changes the country back to Us therefore preventing me from completing the cc payment?

Anybody else experience this, anybody knpow the solution?

I am small and start up so do not want full merchant account.

Does paypal only provide this payment method in us?


----------



## amgd28 (9 Jun 2009)

As a consumer who will buy online as a preference to the store, I actively avoid doing a purchase on sites where Paypal is the only method of payment. When looking at costs, do not simply compare the cost of the techncal integration, look at the cost of lost business due to a bad ecommmerce site. 

POD1 - are you able to track on your website (using something like statcounter or other metrics), whether clients have initiated a purchase and then abandoned? The cost of such abandonments are the minimum cost having Paypal over a user-friendly alternative. Also you do not just lose the single transaction, but any subsequent transactions that user may have made on your site into the future.

My advice, even if it is more expensive to set up, get it right first time.


----------



## mathepac (9 Jun 2009)

@POD1,  the moderators frown on double posting - you have already started a thread on this topic.


----------

